# Ist 24" der  heilige Gral der Trialradgrößen?



## ravyGER (13. Mai 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen. Überlege ob ich mir ein 24 zoll trial zulege . bin bis jetzt 26er gefahren und  letztens mal das 20er von nem kumpel und mus sagen das dass viel leichter zu handeln und kontrollieren ist. erhoffe mir von nem 24er so ne art hybrit . groß wie ein 26er und handling von nem 20er ums mal zu übertreiben. 

hatt einer von euch erfahrungen mit 24 zoll triabikes und vielleicht auch ne empfehlung was es da für welche gibt ?hab nur bei jan das inspired gefunden . zoo minty andamant und co mahen ja nur 26 und 20 zoll.


hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


mfg Brüggi


----------



## ecols (13. Mai 2009)

Ich ändere mal den Titel. So siehts nach ner weiteren b00n-Frage aus. Das könnte aber ne echt interessante Diskussion (ich hoff kein Glaubenskrieg) werden.

Reformulierung der Frage (wie ich sie verstanden habe)?

Ist 24" the holy grail of trials? Vereint es Vorzüge von 20" und 26"? oder vielmehr die nachteile? oder ist es einfach nciht vergleichbar und eben wieder ein anderes Bike das einen anderen Style erfordert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (13. Mai 2009)

das inspired stellt imo kein hybrid zwischen 20 und 26" dar. Das ist ein sehr streetlastiges bike.

Intressant für dich wäre vll. dieses onza 24". Bin das am wochende mal ein bisschen gefahren. das ist ein sehr verpieltes trialrad. halt nicht so streetlastig.


----------



## NoStyle (13. Mai 2009)

Danke Ecols. Als Neueinsteiger kann ich natürlich noch keine Aussagen treffen, bin aber sehr neugierig auf die Meinungen 

Mir sind bei meinen Recherchen in den letzten 3 Monaten noch folgende Hersteller aufgefallen, die neben Inspired den 24 Zoll Markt bedienen:
www.marinobike.com
www.resetthisworld.com
www.peytocycles.com
Das Fall Guy, für die Street-orientierten von www.tonicfab.com

So, werde die letzten Sonnenstrahlen zum Üben nutzen - schönen Abend noch!
NoStyle


----------



## ecols (13. Mai 2009)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Danke Ecols. Als Neueinsteiger kann ich natürlich noch keine Aussagen treffen, bin aber sehr neugierig auf die Meinungen
> 
> Mir sind bei meinen Recherchen in den letzten 3 Monaten noch folgende Hersteller aufgefallen, die neben Inspired den 24 Zoll Markt bedienen:
> www.marinobike.com
> ...



Das geht gerade vollkommen am tthema vorbei. Die Hersteller kennen wir schon.. Es geht hier um die Unterschiede im Style und in den Techniken..


----------



## fahrbereit (13. Mai 2009)

Also ein 24"Trial bin ich noch nicht gefahren. 

Beim Street/Dirt habe ich schon alle Laufradgrößen 26", 24" und BMX durch. Ich würde aber sagen, dass ein 24" dem 26er Fahrverhalten näher ist. Doch das sind immer auch die Geometriefragen, die eine Einschätzung diesbezüglich schwer machen. Nicht zuletzt kommen hier die persönlichen Geschmäcker und Vorstellungen deutlich zum tragen.

Man hat ja auch schon 25" Dirtbikes eingeführt (hab's nicht verfolgt, ist das überhaupt was geworden?), um die Vorzüge aller "Kategorien" vereinen zu können. 

Sinnvoll sind solche Neuerungen nur, wenn sie ein klares Ziel verfolgen, welches prinzipiell Sinn macht - wie die Getriebesache generell. Leider sind die Vorreiter solcher Entwicklungen oft an einer geballten Hand abzuzählen, was sich in einer mehr oder weniger deutlichen Prägung zu der vom Denker dahinter gewollten Auslegung im Produkt widerspiegelt. Dieser macht auch die Preise; man kann nicht überbordend vergleichen.

Ich warte und beobachte jedoch gespannt, was da kommt. Sollte ich mein 26er tatsächlich weggeben, dann gegen eins mit Scheibe und 24". Ich würde es probieren.


----------



## ravyGER (14. Mai 2009)

@eisbein:   also von tyle her bin und will ich vom klassischen wettkampf trial weg. nix mehr mit paletten rauf palettenrunter von daher vind ich die ambition zum street gar nicht mal so verkehrt. soll ja bei mir eigentlich auch in die richtung gehen einfach mal nur ein bisslbödsinn auf dem boden zu veranstalten. aber mal wegen dem sattel, der is zwar da aber da kann sich doch kein mensch draufsetzen . genauso zierde wie als wenn ich auf mein monty nen sattel geklebr hätte. oder is der doch halbwegs sinnvoll.

das onza was du meintest wo find ich das denn mal im netz . jan hatt ja nur ein 20" onza im shop.


mfg


----------



## Eisbein (14. Mai 2009)

finde das onza auch nicht mehr.


----------



## siede. (14. Mai 2009)

Gesucht, Gefunden....







Das Bike von "tinitram" Der komplette Post


----------



## bike-show.de (15. Mai 2009)

ecols schrieb:


> Ist 24" the holy grail of trials?



Nein.


----------



## tinitram (15. Mai 2009)

Hey - das Rad hab ich doch schonmal gesehn 

Nein - 24" ist nicht der heilige Gral - auch wenn man in letzter Zeit aufgrund mehrerer Videos die Vermutung bekommen könnte... Die Typen aus den Videos könnten mit Sicherheit dieselben Sachen auch auf 26er oder 20er reißen. 

Um sich wirklich als dritte Trial-Rad-Größe durchzusetzen fehlt derzeit noch die Vielfalt auf dem Markt. Es hat zwar schon zugenommen, aber überragend sind die Möglichkeiten noch nicht.

Beispiel Rahmen:
Hab noch keinen Hersteller gefunden der Rahmen ohne Sattelaufnahme einzeln verkauft... hoffentlich hält meiner noch ne Weile

Beispiel Reifen:
Man sollte doch meinen dass ne ordentliche Bereifung bei 24ern aufgrund der kleineren Größe auch leichter sein sollte. Gute Bereifung wiegt hier mitunter auch deutlich über 1kg.

Auch nach Gabeln für 24er sucht man ewig

Abgesehen von der Teileversorgung kann man die Geo und das Handling bei meinem Rad durchaus weiterempfehlen. 

Ich finds optimal und komm super damit klar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ravyGER (15. Mai 2009)

Tinitram, ich glaub hab mich grad verliebt . Dein Onza hatts mir grad schon ein bissl angetan^^. Wo haste das guteStück denn her? Sagtest ja verkauft keiner einzeln.
Hab langsam das gefühl dsa es anscheinend schwieriger ist an an 24er ran zu kommen und die Teile als  trialen selber


Aber auf jeden Fall echt schick das Maschinchen


----------



## dane08 (16. Mai 2009)

das onza wiegt glaub ich ziehmlich viel.
hoffmann schweißt doch auch 24er rahmen oder net?


----------

